# Radiator Hoses



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

which do you think would look better in my engine bay?










Or the Coolflex hoses?

Possible colors I could go with on the coolflex:

Blue, Chrome, or Black Hoses

Black, Chrome, blue, polished, or satin end covers

www.coolflex.com to see them.


And here is where they will be going:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

If the blue coolflex hose closely matches your car's blue color, then I'd say blue coolflex with chrome end tips. The regular silver with blue end caps would look good, but I think you need something to contrast the header and engine block a little.. lol :thumbup: 

Plus the coolflex are good quality.. I assume the other hose is too, though..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> If the blue coolflex hose closely matches your car's blue color, then I'd say blue coolflex with chrome end tips. The regular silver with blue end caps would look good, but I think you need something to contrast the header and engine block a little.. lol :thumbup:
> 
> Plus the coolflex are good quality.. I assume the other hose is too, though..


yeah, the 1st one are the SS braided hoses from Greddy. They're also a bit cheaper.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> yeah, the 1st one are the SS braided hoses from Greddy. They're also a bit cheaper.


Greddy for your car...

Oh and does Samco have an application for your car?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Greddy for your car...
> 
> Oh and does Samco have an application for your car?


I'm not sure, to be perfectly honest I'm not sure what your talking about.


edit***

did a search and they don't make them for any sentra of any year

http://www.samcosport.com/samco.asp?make=nissan


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I'm not sure, to be perfectly honest I'm not sure what your talking about.
> 
> 
> edit***
> ...


Actually the GTi-R hoses fit the SR20 cars. Too bad they don't make them for Sec's or GA's. They are very nice hoses...

I did have a set of SR20 ones that I had bought to test fit on my car, the lower hose was the right shape but too large of a diameter so I sold them off.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Actually the GTi-R hoses fit the SR20 cars. Too bad they don't make them for Sec's or GA's. They are very nice hoses...
> 
> I did have a set of SR20 ones that I had bought to test fit on my car, the lower hose was the right shape but too large of a diameter so I sold them off.


Other then being colored what advantages do they give?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> Other then being colored what advantages do they give?


Better resistance to heat and bursting. Plus they look nice!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Better resistance to heat and bursting. Plus they look nice!


thats the same with the coolflex or the greddy though, just wondering if they were any better then the 2 I listed. Well doesn't matter b/c there isn't one for it.


----------

